# South Australia SS Timelines



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Dont see many ppl applying for SA SS. Dont know about the time lines of south Australia. Anyone has applied , plz share SA SS timelines. i am going to apply this week.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> 6 to 8 weeks.


Hi Labeeb , 
are u gone through SA SS process?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Which authority assesed u ?


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Which authority assesed u ?


engineeng aus


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> engineeng aus


what abut urs


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi;
I applied on 13th Dec'11 (complete set of docs received)..
got the SA SS on 16th Jan'12 (there was a BIG Christmas vacation of approx 15 days in between)...



gillofrompk said:


> Hi everyone,
> Dont see many ppl applying for SA SS. Dont know about the time lines of south Australia. Anyone has applied , plz share SA SS timelines. i am going to apply this week.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi;
> I applied on 13th Dec'11 (complete set of docs received)..
> got the SA SS on 16th Jan'12 (there was a BIG Christmas vacation of approx 15 days in between)...


Your Timelines suggest u got visa very quick...gud


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine took about 4 weeks


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Gillo

VETASSES. financial institute manager.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah..it was super quick.....didnt not expect this even in my wildest dreams...
good luck to you too..



gillofrompk said:


> Your Timelines suggest u got visa very quick...gud


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

gillofrompk said:


> Hi everyone,
> Dont see many ppl applying for SA SS. Dont know about the time lines of south Australia. Anyone has applied , plz share SA SS timelines. i am going to apply this week.


I applied on 4th Jan 2012 and got grant on 18th Jan 2012. Wish you a very quick grant


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats JWanderer
I also got it tday April 18 , it took almost a fortnight for the whole.  Love Oz.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> Hi everyone,
> Dont see many ppl applying for SA SS. Dont know about the time lines of south Australia. Anyone has applied , plz share SA SS timelines. i am going to apply this week.


In my case, the hard copies reached SA Immi on 23rd Sept 2011 and I got the SS on 17th Oct 2011...


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

atsurti said:


> In my case, the hard copies reached SA Immi on 23rd Sept 2011 and I got the SS on 17th Oct 2011...


Its nice...so ur moving in May...gud...will be glad to hear from u once u are in SA.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi atsurti;
Can you plz give pointers regarding "Airlines selection"..which one have you chosen ?

thanks




atsurti said:


> In my case, the hard copies reached SA Immi on 23rd Sept 2011 and I got the SS on 17th Oct 2011...


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

gillofrompk said:


> Its nice...so ur moving in May...gud...will be glad to hear from u once u are in SA.


Yes, will definitely post my experience once I am in Adelaide, SA.



lifeisgood said:


> Hi atsurti;
> Can you plz give pointers regarding "Airlines selection"..which one have you chosen ?
> 
> thanks


I had earlier booked Qantas for 2nd May but due to some reason I had to postpone the trip to 14th May. Qantas has apparently stopped flying the routes Mumbai to Singapore and Singapore to Adelaide after 2nd May. So all Qantas flights to Adelaide from Mumbai go via the route Mumbai - Singapore (Jet Airways) and then Singapore to Mel/Syd and from Mel/Syd to Adelaide. So if I book Qantas I have to stop 2 times.

I have now booked Singapore Air which is costlier but will drop me at Adelaide in 20hrs. Route: Mumbai - Singapore - Adelaide. Singapore Air is a 5 star airline and I hope to have a better experience than Qantas which is a 4 star one.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

my SA State sponser application lauched.nw will be waitinf SA responce.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Yes, will definitely post my experience once I am in Adelaide, SA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard Singapore airlines is good and economical. I booked with Malaysian airlines 14hrs flight time to Melbourne.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Gill , where r u from and whats ur profession?


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Gill , where r u from and whats ur profession?


My profession is ...Engineering... and wat abut u


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Banker


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Labeeb,
Plz Share ur timelines...


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Applied for VETASSES on October 12, hard copies recieved by them on 24 Oct.
Recieved +ve assesment on March 28.
Applied for South Australia SS on April 02, Got SS on April 18.
Now processing for Visa in few days.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Applied for VETASSES on October 12, hard copies recieved by them on 24 Oct.
> Recieved +ve assesment on March 28.
> Applied for South Australia SS on April 02, Got SS on April 18.
> Now processing for Visa in few days.


SS in 16 days ... that's fast.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

My Application for SA sent


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hope 4 da Best


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Another Milestone covered guyz

i got my SA SS approved

Online Application Completed & Submitted 17 Apr 2012
Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office 23 Apr 2012
Application Decision Approved 02 May 2012


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats, so things r moving smoothly.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Good Luck! I am also awaiting my IELTS and ACS result so that i can apply for south australia


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Congrats, so things r moving smoothly.


yes till nw


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

zivziva said:


> Good Luck! I am also awaiting my IELTS and ACS result so that i can apply for south australia


gud luck buddy.


----------



## JWanderer (Mar 8, 2010)

gillofrompk said:


> Another Milestone covered guyz
> 
> i got my SA SS approved
> 
> ...


Congratulations , Wish you all the best for upcoming steps as well. I will suggest to lodge your application ASAP.


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

My SA SS complete application docs received at 21-May-12 but still no response from SA. Anyone have applied that period and got approval? I am anxious...


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hopefully this week


----------



## lasantr (Jun 6, 2012)

for me also 4 weeks only


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Hopefully this week


Thanks Labeeb, you are 100% right, I got SS today.

But little confused about the TRN/BCC number which need to be enter in the client tracking system as mentioned.

As in the application said, "*For applicants wishing to lodge under the current DIAC visa arrangement, the following applies: The TRN / BCC number for the applicant must be entered into the client tracking system by close of business (5pm Australian Central Standard Time) Friday 29 June 2012*".

I am not sure which TRN/BCC number I need to enter and where. Can u plz suggest me about this? Thanks.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

TRN number will be issued when u apply for VISA to DIAC and the same you will notify SA. Hurry up time is short. Go for online option.


----------



## lasantr (Jun 6, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Hopefully this week



Hi Labeeb,

In which area your in Adelaide?. I will be there in Aug this year. Any advices please?


Thanks in advance


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello All,

Does anyone know how is IT market in SA? Specifically in s/w development and QA and Testing?

Any pointers will be helpful.

Checking on seek etc, doesn't show many job opportunities though as compared to Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

SA website requires state sponsorship applicants to indicate only SA in the EOI against state sponsorship whereas DIAC mentions that all the states can be opted for in the same instance. Different points of view here. I guess it is better to go by instructions in the SA website if one is serious about choosing SA as the destination.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone know how is IT market in SA? Specifically in s/w development and QA and Testing?
> 
> ...


Yes, Mel and Syd are the IT hub of Australia and is therefore the main destination of computer professionals. SA has a lot of heavy industries though.

Cheers!


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes, Mel and Syd are the IT hub of Australia and is therefore the main destination of computer professionals. SA has a lot of heavy industries though.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, so does that mean there are very few or no-high paying IT jobs in SA?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Thanks, so does that mean there are very few or no-high paying IT jobs in SA?


Not at all. I am sure there would of course be IT jobs in SA, however not as many as in Vic and NSW. Check out by searching on the many job sites available for Australia.


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Thanks, so does that mean there are very few or no-high paying IT jobs in SA?


IT jobs in SA is very limited. You need some luck to get a job here.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Any news from SA SS. Anyone? Its been quite some time. 12 wks waiting period almost over for 16 Jul applicants. Some Good News Pleaseeeee........


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a query from folks who have submitted their SA SS application.
After uploading my documents, I cannot find a way to check if the document has been correctly uploaded or not and neither can I find an option to view the uploaded document.
All I can see is the name of the document I uploaded.
Can anyone please tell me how can I go about viewing what I have uploaded.

TIA

~g


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Do we get an acknowledgement from SA after submitting the SS application ?


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> Hi everyone,
> Dont see many ppl applying for SA SS. Dont know about the time lines of south Australia. Anyone has applied , plz share SA SS timelines. i am going to apply this week.


Hi All,

I have applied for SA SS and EOI on Sept11 but still waiting for SS.. Agent said that it will take 6-8 weeks.

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I have a query from folks who have submitted their SA SS application.
> After uploading my documents, I cannot find a way to check if the document has been correctly uploaded or not and neither can I find an option to view the uploaded document.
> All I can see is the name of the document I uploaded.
> Can anyone please tell me how can I go about viewing what I have uploaded.
> ...


No there is no provision of viewing the documents once you have uploaded them. Nor is there a provision for acknowledgement. However you can view the status as 'Submitted' once the application is made successfully.

Cheers!


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks man ...
So the wait begins yet again !!


----------

